# Chronograph



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any imformation about my chronograph

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m496/David_Frerichs/my%20pocket%20watches/027.jpg

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m496/David_Frerichs/my%20pocket%20watches/026.jpg

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m496/David_Frerichs/my%20pocket%20watches/029.jpg


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The movement is swiss-made, but in an english case.

Andreas


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> The movement is swiss-made, but in an english case.
> 
> Andreas


Yep case is London 1879


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, i was able to look up yhe hallmarksfor the case. The makers mark is EC, it's just below the hallmarks.


----------

